# 29 Gallon tank stocking



## LincolnS (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello everyone  I have a 29 gallon aquarium with silk plants still going throught the cycle and was wondering what info you could provide on stocking ideas. Would like at least some medium sized fish with an invertabrate or two. Numbers would help as im not too entirely sure on how many of anything should be in a tank.

I was leaning toward this before:
8 Female Bettas
school of some peaceful barb/danios/tetra
1 Snail
some sort of small pleco
shoal of corys

I was also thinking of one male betta and various other creatures. Thanks for the help already and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the male betta will be too agressive. but otherwise it will be fine. in stead of a pleco i would get and oto.


----------



## LincolnS (Dec 24, 2007)

just one? dont they do best in groups of like 3?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

thats what i meant just instead of getting plecos i would get otos not just meaning one. but i guess i wasn't clear enough.


----------



## LincolnS (Dec 24, 2007)

haha sorry about that 

any recomendations on the barb/tetra? numbers help too

Also would rope fish get along or no? i cant find anything about them being compatabile or not with the other species.

Updated list

8 fem bettas
2 Snail
3 Otos
7 corys


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

That updated list looks fine i don't think you'll have any problems. keep us posted. if you do get that plz post some pictures. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

LincolnS said:


> haha sorry about that
> 
> any recomendations on the barb/tetra? numbers help too
> 
> ...


That list looks good to me, but if you are interested in barbs, I would say Cherry or Tiger (Probably Cherry).


----------



## tyler93 (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah... never get a male betta with all those fish(including females)


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

If you want a barb in that group, go with cherry barbs, a pair of males and the rest female.

For loricarids, you could go with ottos, or 3 to 5 pitbull plecos, or one bristlenosed pleco (albinos are gorgeous, and if you want to spring for a high fin or veil tail, they're unearthly.)

Skip the ropefish. They get up to 3' long, and will see all of the smaller fish as food eventually. There are many many other reasons to avoid a ropefish in this tank, but those should be enough for now. (There are also lots of good reasons to have a ropefish, but not in a 29, and not with the community you have listed.)


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

You will need to keep an eye on even female bettas. Sometimes they can get a little too rough with each other but nowhere near as bad as putting a male in there.


----------

